# Stock Turning Purple?



## Closet Grower (Dec 7, 2005)

ahhhAHHHHH!!!!
Main stalk or stem has turned purple...i know this is a serious defeciency. Phosphorous right? How do i fix this problem? I never changed any watering or added nutrient after flushing. Only thing i have changed is light cycle 18/6 to 24/0 what is happening here? Can the light be affecting this? Actually i have been letting tap water sit overnite with cap off to eliminate chlorine in standard tap. But i dont see how that can hurt. PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## Hick (Dec 7, 2005)

some purpling in the stems/stalks is pretty common. I see it often. I wouldn't concern myself with it at this point, only if you see further indications of a defficiency.


----------



## Closet Grower (Dec 7, 2005)

What am i lloking for where i should start worrying? i added some phosphorous enriched nut to se see if this will help. I was troubleshooting with 1 of the plants and it seemed to control the inflamation. A lot of forums and some how tos talk about defeciencies, but they are never clear on how to fix it. For instance, " This is a sign of phosphorous defeciency". (would be on a caption under these set of pics). as an example. I'm not sure if this is the case here? I'm just giving an example of what i run into. they almost never specify or give a clear solution. This has been a ROLLERCOASTER of ride...lol and I appreciate the support i get from here.


----------



## Hick (Dec 7, 2005)

heee hee cg


> but they are never clear on how to fix it.


 likely due to the fact that not all plant defficiencies are created by a defficiency in the medium. First you must diagnose the "reason" for the defficiency. The nutrient in question could be "locked out" due to improper ph or an over abundance of another nute, ect. 
  heres a link giving info on the part each nutrient plays in the health of plants
http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/nutrients.htm
..and heres one that describes symptoms
http://www.geocities.com/nutrientproblems/


----------



## Closet Grower (Dec 7, 2005)

Very insightfull Hick Thanks Again.


----------



## gcr6bk (Feb 8, 2006)

im having the same problem with my 2, 5 1/2 week old plants. The purple is alot more distinct with mine though, lot darker purple. i need help on what to do, ive read all the nutrient disorder websites but still cannot find out what to do. I think it was a phospurus def. what do yall think?


----------



## gcr6bk (Feb 8, 2006)

im also growing 1 in a milk jug and 1 in big ice cream tub. i use greenghouse 20-20-20 fert., im using flours.(about 180 watts). THere about 7 inches tall and real bushy.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey, whoa you guys. I've got 6 incredibly healthy and beautiful plants with very distinctive Purple stripes running up their collective stalks. It's a feature of a lot of hybrids.

MJ is a very tough plant. It'll take a lickin and keep on tickin.

If you have a plant that's more than a foot tall, it's actually very hard to kill. You have to really do something badddddd. Like no water or a 1000 watt halide 4 inches from them.

You may even have one of the strains that produces nice purples in the bud. Damn, I hope so man. That would be really cool.


----------



## Gangle (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks perfectly normal to me.


----------



## gcr6bk (Feb 8, 2006)

alright thanks yall.


----------

